# Wellgo vs Trialtech



## hst_trialer (29. November 2008)

ich steh nun langsam vor der schweren entscheidung mir neue pedalen aus zu schauen.
in betracht kommen die wellgo mg1 (siehe ecols eintrag im erfahrung-fred) und den neuen trialtech käfigpedalen vom jan göhrig.

ich interessiere mich da vorallem für das verhältnis zwischen gewicht und performance.

für mich stehen gewichtsmäßig die wellgos auf platz 1, wobei ich nicht weiß wie die trialtech ohne onneren käfig sind.
die trialtech machen aber grip-mäßig den besseren eindruck. sollte man jedoch den inneren käfig entfernen und vllt das bessere gewicht erreichen, wie sieht es dann mit dem grip und dem gefühl an der sohle aus. habe eingentlich immer recht "dünn-sohlige" schuhe.
oder kann man auch die wellgos zur not mit ein..zwei pins mehr pimpen?

                    

gebt mir mal so eure erfahrungen.


----------



## curry4king (29. November 2008)

ich kauf mir nie wieder käfig pedale 
dises scheiß gelumpe da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (29. November 2008)

also ich finde plattform pedalen besser.... von käfigpedalen bekomme ich immer voll schmerzen im fuß ... und grip technisch sind die wellgos super .


----------



## jan_hl (30. November 2008)

Ich hab die wellgo an meinem Trekkingrad und fahre die Trialtech ohne Innenkäfig an meinem Trialbike.

Mit meinem Skateschuhen von Etnies/Nike/Circa habe ich bei den Wellgos den deutlich besseren Grip. Bei den Käfigdingern hab ich beim Vorderfuß fast immer das Gefühlt, dass der Fuß gleich abrutscht...

Langer Rede, kurzer Sinn:
Ich werde mir demnächst die Wellgo mit Titanachse zulegen, weil die für meine Schuhwahl die definitiv bessere Wahl sind.



Und so als keine Warnung nebenbei:
Fahr nicht mit deinen teuersten Schuhen auf den Wellgos, diese Nippel machen die Schuhsohle auf Dauer kaputt. An allen meinen Schuhen mit denen ich auf dem Trekkingrad fahre sieht man nach weniger als einem  Jahr teilweise deutliche Spuren.


@duro e:
ich hab zur zeit auch Fußschmerzen, mal schauen ob die mit neuen Pedalen verschwinden.


----------



## *Sickboy* (30. November 2008)

Also ich bin auch schon beides gefahren ....
Vom Grip her fand ich beide vergleichbar (Käfigpedale nur mit dem äusseren Käfig). 
Ein grosser Nachteil bei Käfigpedalen ist, dass sich die Zacken vom Käfig bzw. der ganze Käfig verbiegen. Kann man zwar ohne Probleme zurückbiegen aber wenn man das n paar mal macht ist das Ding irgendwann verzogen.
Ein weiterer Nachteil (bei mir zumindest) war, das die Käfigpedale meine Schuhe schneller ruiniert haben und die Sohle in der Mitte irgendwann wie mit ner Säge durchtrennt war.
Vorteil bei Plattformpedalen wie den Wellgo ist , dass man eine grössere Auflagefläche für den Fuss hat, was bei längerem fahren viel angenehmer ist weil sich die Belastung auf den Fuss besser verteilt. Auch die ganze Achse und die Lager machen einen stabileren Eindruck und scheinen länger zu halten
Fahre die Wellgo nun schon ne Weile und kann sie nur weiterempfehlen ...


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (30. November 2008)

Käfig PEdale war ich nie mit Zufrieden. Haben nie Grip unterm Schuh dafür aber immer im Bein. Seid ich die Wellgo Pedale hab, kein mal abgerutscht, sind ihr Geld wert!


----------



## jan_hl (30. November 2008)

@hst_trialer:
meine VP käfigpedale (sehr wahrscheinlich baugleich mit den anderen) wiegen ohne Innenkäfig pro Seite ca. 213 gramm. Mit Innenkäfig sind es pro Seite ca. 25 Gramm mehr.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (30. November 2008)

und wie wellgo ?


----------



## jan_hl (30. November 2008)

Extra für dich nachgewogen:
187 Gramm für ein Pedal.

Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie genau die Waager geeicht ist, aber man sieht zumindest, dass die Wellgo leichter sind, als die VP/trialtech ohne Innenkäfig.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. November 2008)

Sagt mir mal jemand etwas zu der Lebensdauer der Lager der Wellgos?


----------



## jan_hl (30. November 2008)

Meine haben bisher 3000 km am  Trekkingrad und 1 Stunde am Adamant überlebt 

Such mal im Downhill/Freeride Bereich, ich glaube da gibts ein paar negative Meinungen zu den Wellgos/NC-17 Pedalen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (30. November 2008)

Bei den Wellgos gibts zwei verschiedene Versionen.. Die Alu Version ist Kugelgelagert, die Magnesium Version (beide, Ti oder nicht) ist Industriegelagert (natÃ¼rlich auch Kugel).
D.H. im Zweifelsfall wechselst du die Lager genau 1mal.. Das dÃ¼rfte sich dann unter 5â¬ bewegen. Die Lager machen aber einen soliden Eindruck!


----------



## KermitB4 (30. November 2008)

Bin auch beides gefahren. 

Die Lager sind bei den VPs immer viel schneller ausgeschlagen. Hinzu kommt noch das Problem der verbogenen Käfige...

Egal ich fahr die VPs trotzdem, aus gewichtstechnischen Gründen. Allerdings nur den Innenkäfig.

MFG


----------



## linus93 (1. Dezember 2008)

also von mir nen super vorschlag
Odyssey Twisted PC Pedalen  kosten	12.95EUR
wigen das paar 400g
sind aus pvc und vom gripp her vergleichbar mit platform pedalen
halten bei mir schon 6 monate oder sogar länger
ich hab löcher reingemacht und sie halten immer nich
und die gib es in allen möglichen farben und neuderdings auch welche die im dunkel leuchten


----------



## Icke84 (1. Dezember 2008)

geil, die gibts ja auch in neon glow "farben"

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...stik-Pedale-Glow-in-the-Dark-2009::14201.html



und was ist mit denen hier http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...dale/NC-17-CR44-Plastic-Pro-Pedal::14046.html
, leichter als die wellgo magnesiumdinger. was meint ihr? halten die wirklich. könnte ja ne alternative sein. leicht, günstig und tun vielleicht nicht so weh falls man mal ohne schienbeinschoner fährt?


edit: ach haste ja geschriebn das es welche gibt die im dunkeln leuchten.


----------



## feltzer (1. Dezember 2008)

Icke84 schrieb:


> geil, die gibts ja auch in neon glow "farben"
> 
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...stik-Pedale-Glow-in-the-Dark-2009::14201.html



huch, totaler leichtbau


----------



## hst_trialer (1. Dezember 2008)

also plaste steht eigentlich nicht zur debatte. ich hoffe, dass es nur eine modeerscheinung ist und niemand auf den trichter kommt die wirklich mal exzessiv fahren zu wollen...

entweder die wellgo mg1 oder doch leicht gemachte käfigpedalen.
ich denk mal, dass der grip aufm pedal in unserem metier wichtiger ist als bei dirt, street o.ä.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (1. Dezember 2008)

linus93 schrieb:


> also von mir nen super vorschlag
> Odyssey Twisted PC Pedalen  kosten	12.95EUR
> wigen das paar 400g
> sind aus pvc und vom gripp her vergleichbar mit platform pedalen
> ...



Habe mir auch in den letzten Tagen überlegt die zuzulegen


----------



## trialsrider (1. Dezember 2008)

wellgo for the win!!!


----------



## duro e (1. Dezember 2008)

also ich bin die plastik teile mal gefahren sind vom grip ok aber bei nässen ist das nicht mehr so schön . also ich bin für wellgos!!


----------



## luckygambler (2. Dezember 2008)

ich habe mir die trialtech geholt und bin nicht zufrieden damit. der käfig besteht aus weichem alu und die lager sind bescheiden.
werde mir die wohl kein zweites mal holen


----------



## jan_hl (2. Dezember 2008)

Wo wir grad bei Wellgo sind:
Wie ist eure Meinung zu der Version mit der Titanachse? Hat da schon jemand Erfahrung mit?


----------



## NOS-Trial (2. Dezember 2008)

jan_hl schrieb:


> Wo wir grad bei Wellgo sind:
> Wie ist eure Meinung zu der Version mit der Titanachse? Hat da schon jemand Erfahrung mit?



genial. leicht.


----------



## hst_trialer (24. Dezember 2008)

sind doch heute glatt die am 10.12. bestellten MG-1 angekommen.
also auch ich kann den bereits von ecols empfohlenen hÃ¤ndler "retailstand" bei ebay empfehlen. geld ging nach hongkong und pedalen kamen aus australien.

zum fazit: 
dank der recht langen pins ein super grip. gewicht bei mir: 364g (schwarz gepulvert)
einziges kleines manko. es kÃ¶nnten noch an die pedalinnenseite ein oder zwei pins rein. das ist die einzige stelle wo der fuÃ noch ein wenig rutscht.

achso, bezahlt hab ich dank angenehmen kurses nur 30â¬.


----------



## jan_hl (24. Dezember 2008)

@hst-trialer:
Das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht... evtl könnte man an diese Stellen das Zeug was auf nem Skateboard draus ist hinkleben? Werd ich bei Gelegenheit mal ausprobieren.


----------



## hst_trialer (24. Dezember 2008)

das ist auch ne gute idee. da dürfte ich sogar noch was von nem kumpel haben.
wobei das zeug evtl auch nur den schuh immer schmaler schleift und sich nicht wie ein pin in die sohle bohrt...


----------



## Icke84 (24. Dezember 2008)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> sind doch heute glatt die am 10.12. bestellten MG-1 angekommen.
> also auch ich kann den bereits von ecols empfohlenen hÃ¤ndler "retailstand" bei ebay empfehlen. geld ging nach hongkong und pedalen kamen aus australien.
> 
> zum fazit:
> ...



ich habe meine wellgo mg1 bei diesem shop bestellt

http://cgi.ebay.de/Wellgo-MG1-Mag-A...hash=item350142828141&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177  "High on Bikes"

sitzt in england der shop, deswegen dauert der versand nicht so lange. bei mir glaube 4 werktage.
und der preis is mit ca. 37euro inklusive versand auch nicht viel mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiemsche (25. Dezember 2008)

Ist es eigentlich möglich mit nem kleinen Bohrer noch zwei oder drei Löcher an der Inneren Seite zu bohren und mit nem Gewindeschneider zu bearbeiten sodass man da noch ein paar Pins reinkriegt?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (25. Dezember 2008)

Ist ebenfalls mein Anliegen.


----------



## NOS-Trial (25. Dezember 2008)

Gewindeschneider braucht man da nicht...

mit nem 3mm Bohrer an der gewünschten stelle bohren und vorsichtig einen Pin mit der Zange reindrehen/schneiden

bei Stahl in Mg geht das sehr gut...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (25. Dezember 2008)

Vielen Dank!
Mit Inbus-Pins sollte das reindrehen dann auch recht problemlos gehen.

Eins noch, sind diese Pins genormt? Bzw. ist es wurst, welche ich mir besorge?


----------



## hst_trialer (25. Dezember 2008)

geh in baumarkt und frage nach madenschrauben. die gibt es mit schlitz oder inbus. sind ganz normale metrische gewinde.

ansonsten würde ich auf jedenfall gewinde-SCHNEIDEN bevorzugen und nicht den pin rein-"wrangen". geht nix gegen saubere arbeit.

weiss zufällig jemand ob die M3, M3,5 oder M4 gewinde haben?


----------



## Dampfsti (9. November 2010)

*Threadwiederausgrab*

Was gibts denn Alternativ zu den TryAll Käfigpedalen zu sagen dies beim Jan gibt??
Oder sind das die gleichen wie die Trialtech??

Die Wellgo sind mir eigentlich im Moment etwas zu teuer...

Und die Original Monty Pedale an meinem 221PR hab ich innerhalb von ner Woche verbogen (Pedalachse) 
Bin eigentlich Anfänger, fahr ja erst seit ner Woche, bissl BWH´s, kleine Pedal Kicks, und n paar Drops und Stufen von ca. 70 cm.
Übergewichtig bin ich auch net, 75kg.
Ich würd sagen ganzscheens Glump


----------



## ParkwayDrive (9. November 2010)

Du kannst dir diese:
http://www.biketrial.ch/shop/pages_detail/echo_tr_pedale_cage_2010/i.html
per E-mail auch beim Jan bestellen.
Die kosten auch nur 36â¬, wiegen 150g weniger und halten auch.


----------



## Dampfsti (9. November 2010)

Ha war grad noch weng Fahren und hab mir meine rechte Kurbel nochmal genau angesehen.
Da hat sich nicht die Pedalwelle verbogen sondern die Kurbel leicht verdreht

Aber wenn dann werd ich mir die Echos holen gefalln mir gut
 Ich fahr eh normal mit etwas festerem Schuhwerk aus Angst um meinen kaputten Knöchel
Danke für den Tipp.

Gruß Sven


----------



## ParkwayDrive (9. November 2010)

Kommando zurück!
Ich hab mir meine Pedale nach deiner Frage nochmal genau angeschaut und hab einen Riss entdeckt. 
Ich bin gerade noch einmal kurz gefahren und jetzt sind sie endgültig durch:



Weiß jemand ob das auf Garantie läuft (hat ECHO sowas überhaupt?), da es nicht so aussieht als wären die aufgrund übermäßiger Belastung gebrochen oder?
Die sind auch erst 3 Monate oder so alt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (9. November 2010)

hmm des schaut aber net gut aus

Naja meine Pedale sind im moment ja noch gut, noch
Brauch wahrscheinlich eh erstmal ne neue Kurbel  ich möcht echt mal wissen wie ich des gschafft hab


----------



## Sun on Tour (15. November 2011)

Hi,

was ist denn von dem Pedal zu halten:







Es soll mit Stahlachse 310g wiegen.

Gruß

Roland


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (15. November 2011)

Wellgo Mg- Ti. 
Nur noch Wellgo !


----------



## To-bi-bo (20. November 2011)

Hallo,

habe die Trialtech Magnesium Flatpedals zuhause.
In nächster Zeit steht aber ein neues Paar Pedale an.
Die Wellgo MG-1 sehen rein optisch ja genauso aus, wie die Trialtech.
Preislich liegen die MG-1 jedoch weit vorne.
Unterscheidet sich das Innenleben der Pedale? Spricht etwas für die Trialtech Pedale außer deren geringeres Gewicht?

gruß Tobias


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. November 2011)

Auf den Trialtech ist "mg 1" eingestanzt und Ã¼berlackiert.
Den Rest kann man sich denken


----------



## To-bi-bo (20. November 2011)

Jetzt seh ichs auch, dann spricht ja nichts mehr gegen neue Pedale  Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echo trailer (20. November 2011)

moin jungs, gibts eigentlich noch die möglichkeit bei ebay oder so die wellgo mg-t ti-achse super günstig aus sonst wo zu bekommen?  
hatte nach kurzer suche leider keinen erfolg


----------



## ChrisKing (20. November 2011)

wahnsinn.. des is wirklich sau schwer zu finden..

hat bei mir satte 10s gedauert... ebay.de --> wellgo mg1 ti axles --> ganz unten


----------



## ParkwayDrive (20. November 2011)

Keine Ahnung was du als supergünstig einschätzt, aber es gibt zumindest einige angebote wenn du mg-1 statt mg-t eintippst, also wellgo mg-1 ti.


----------



## echo trailer (21. November 2011)

ha ha, ihr seid ja richtige scherzkekse.

also um konkreter zu formulieren: ich meinte das angebot fÃ¼r 30 â¬ oder so.  denn das ist echt super gÃ¼nstig, wie es mal vor 2 jahren oder so kaufbar war 

aber natÃ¼rlich vielen dank fÃ¼r schnelle hilfe


----------



## erwinosius (21. November 2011)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> wahnsinn.. des is wirklich sau schwer zu finden..
> 
> hat bei mir satte 10s gedauert... ebay.de --> wellgo mg1 ti axles --> ganz unten



wie er es gesagt hat....dann bei ausländischen Verkäufern suchen und die aus Hongkong oder China bestellen.......


----------



## echo trailer (21. November 2011)

bei mir kommt da als gÃ¼nstigste option 67,62â¬
und fÃ¼r "wellgo mg1 ti axles" garnichts


----------



## erwinosius (21. November 2011)

Suchbegriff: wellgo mg 1 ti

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Titanium-Ti-Pedal-Spindle-Time-Wellgo-MG1-Sars-Tioga-/140502883348?pt=Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item20b69fdc14


----------



## echo trailer (22. November 2011)

räusper .....   ich entschuldige mich für die fehlerhafte frage....  
ich meinte eigentlich 
wellgo mg 1 mit ti achse.....     habe aber das "mit" vergessen.

und ja auf die achsen bin ich auch schon gestoßen.....meinte aber die ganzen pedalen...

sorry jungs


----------



## erwinosius (22. November 2011)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Wellgo-MG1-MG-1-Magnesium-Pedal-Ti-9-16-Axle-White-/160360358329?pt=UK_sportsleisure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item255638e1b9

billiger gehts nicht und wirklich viel billiger waren sie auch noch nie......Ich glaube in Hochzeiten 55â¬ + Porto.....


----------

